# which side of the course to take



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sometimes considering all the data we are on the fence about which side of the course to take to fetch the next mark. Well here is what I have learned here for Annapolis starts. Set your course for the Spinsheet photo boat. They are in that position for a reason. Anyway if that is the wrong direction you still get great photos. 
St Mikes race only two boats went far west for a direct reach to the turn. The boats that went downwind to bloody point and reached over beat us and got great pics. We got neither. Sucks


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Lessons learned are opportunities earned. 

You can quote me on that.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Didn't Stuart Walker write a book about that? I must have it around here somewhere...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Stuart Walker book.....zzzzzzzzzzzzz....

Just tack on headers, stay on lifts, and don't shoot the corners too early. 

And if the photo boat's where the header is going to be, go there and then tack..

Five cents, please ;-)


----------



## Damienr74 (Jun 28, 2013)

nolatom said:


> Just tack on headers, stay on lifts, and don't shoot the corners too early.


This is somewhat accurate depending on the amount of wind you sail in and the boat you sail. In keel boats, when the wind is too weak to get you boat to hull speed, look for wind as this will make you faster than the competition.

Once you're at the hull speed more wind gives you no advantage and then, the angles are more favorable to monitor.

Of course even in light winds you have to sail to the mark so if you get headed 45 degrees, you'd want to tack; even if the wind might be stronger on the side you where pointing. Getting proper judgement on angles vs wind strength is essential.

I'm guessing you do sail keel boats let me know if you don't cause its a whole different story..


----------

